# Effects of Cyclical Ketogenic Diets on Exercise Performance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As the Cyclical Ketogenic Diet (CKD) becomes more popular among natural bodybuilders, a great many questions have arisen regarding any and all manners of topics. One of the primary has to do with exercise on a CKD. First and foremost, individuals want to know what types of exercise can and can not be sustained on [...]

*Read More...*


----------

